# What happened to Bama



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2019)

I will tell you, nothing. Anybody dealing with a bunch of 18 to 20 year old kids can get beat. They got a great coach and they were playing against a great team. It happened to UGA against LSU, who got beat by Florida, who Got beat by Kentucky, who UGA killed. Things happen and the ball bounces different ways. The pick 6 took some steam out early, but Bama was getting huge gains running on first down. Does this loss mean that Bama is not a good team? No, but it does prove that even great teams can be beat. Congrats to Clemson, they played hard the whole game and they deserve their NC. Just saying things dont always go like you think they would. Congrats to Bama also on a Great season.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 8, 2019)

ME TOO !


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2019)

So now it will be Bamasing instead of Clemsoning???????


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 8, 2019)

That was a epic beatdown....How many goal line stands was it?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 8, 2019)

Is this thread a thinly veiled excuse for the Sugar Bowl debacle?


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 8, 2019)

I think that Clemson and UGA know Alabama very well.  They always put up a good fight against them.  They always have a game plan.  You cannot deny any of them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

What happened to Bama?

Saban pulled a Matt Ryan..


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 8, 2019)

They got exposed.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 8, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> That was a epic beatdown....How many goal line stands was it?


Yep,,,,


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 8, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> That was a epic beatdown....How many goal line stands was it?


And how the fake punt go.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> And how the fake punt go.



That dang play was embarrassing.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2019)

what happened was they got whipped good. No more best team on the Planet ever talk.


----------



## Katalee (Jan 8, 2019)

This Clemson team will be known as one of the great college football teams. Nothing against Bama .


----------



## fireman1501 (Jan 8, 2019)

Tua for Heisman.  Really come on man!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 8, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> They got exposed.


Yep. That was by far the best team they played all year.


----------



## steeleagle (Jan 8, 2019)

Curious: If losing by 28 in the NC while being favored by 3.5 is "Great", what adjective would you use to describe Clemson?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2019)

steeleagle said:


> Curious: If losing by 28 in the NC while being favored by 3.5 is "Great", what adjective would you use to describe Clemson?




Daddy


----------



## poohbear (Jan 8, 2019)

They got Daboed


----------



## dirtnap (Jan 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Yep. That was by far the best team they played all year.


That was the best team anyone has played all year. Clemson which is a great team played their best game by far of the year. When their wideouts started catching crazy one handed balls in the second half you knew they were not gonna be denied on that night


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Daddy


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> So now it will be Bamasing instead of Clemsoning???????


Not even close. We judge teams after each win or loss every single week. Clemson doesn't play anyone all year is all I've heard but, now that they beat (destroyed) Bama, all of a sudden they are the best team ever to some of those same people. Congratulations to Clemson. They deserve to be called GREAT. Roll Tide forever. We aren't going anywhere anytime soon. Ya'll act like we just took a whoopin from Texas or something. Nope, we got beat by a better team. Point blank


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Ya'll act like we just took a whoopin from Texas or something.



No. We act like you got butt whipped bad by Clemson in the NC game because that's what happened. You smack talk about our smack talk but you can't take it in return.  Alabama got beat so bad it wasn't even funny and they should have won. The Tide did not live up to their ability or the expectations last night and that's the shame of it. Own the shame. Arrogance and defeat do not go together like peas and carrots.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Is this thread a thinly veiled excuse for the Sugar Bowl debacle?



The Orange Bowl was not what it one was. Alabama just laid down, because they did not want to be there.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> No. We act like you got butt whipped bad by Clemson in the NC game because that's what happened. You smack talk about our smack talk but you can't take it in return.  Alabama got beat so bad it wasn't even funny and they should have won. The Tide did not live up to their ability or the expectations last night and that's the shame of it. Own the shame. Arrogance and defeat do not go together like peas and carrots.


Ouchie!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> We aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


Bama's not.. Saban on the other hand...


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Ya'll act like we just took a whoopin from Texas or something.


No, we act like Bama holds claim to the BIGGEST finals loss since the playoff started. 28 points. Congrats. Another Bama record. 



BamaGeorgialine said:


> Nope, we got boat raced by a better team.


FTFY


----------



## antharper (Jan 8, 2019)

The last time Saban got beat this bad he walked out on his team (quit) and it wasn’t even this bad .....just saying !


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2019)

climp pimped alabama 
i mean dirty pimped like a sidewalk hustler pimp


----------



## duckyaker90 (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Ouchie!!!



The truth may be painful but it shall set you free.

And I was rooting for Bama. I'm an SEC homer.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> No. We act like you got butt whipped bad by Clemson in the NC game because that's what happened. You smack talk about our smack talk but you can't take it in return.  Alabama got beat so bad it wasn't even funny and they should have won. The Tide did not live up to their ability or the expectations last night and that's the shame of it. Own the shame. Arrogance and defeat do not go together like peas and carrots.


I completely agree. Butt whooped is an understatement. I'm not sure why it's getting turned around. It's not the last time they're going to get beat. It happens about once a year. Bama rarely repeats. The norm is they win it all about every other year. I get it. When your team is the gold standard, the rest of the world roots against you. That comes with the territory. It is called jealousy and it burns within the little dawgies on here. I'll take our coach, our team, and our tradition over any other fan base any day. Keep chasing the dynasty fellas while your favorite team continues mediocrity. But, but, but, we are coming for you. You just watch and if we can't beat you, which has become apparent every year, we will just live vicariously through another program. Roll Tide boys. We'll pick this back up next year when we're playing for it again and you'll be rooting for Ohio State or the next best thing.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

duckyaker90 said:


> View attachment 955300


You forgot Utah and Oklahoma. Gotta get it right.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 8, 2019)

Did a quarter back get benched. ??
I heard something. 
Asking for a friend.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I completely agree. Butt whooped is an understatement. I'm not sure why it's getting turned around. It's not the last time they're going to get beat. It happens about once a year. Bama rarely repeats. The norm is they win it all about every other year. I get it. When your team is the gold standard, the rest of the world roots against you. That comes with the territory. It is called jealousy and it burns within the little dawgies on here. I'll take our coach, our team, and our tradition over any other fan base any day. Keep chasing the dynasty fellas while your favorite team continues mediocrity. But, but, but, we are coming for you. You just watch and if we can't beat you, which has become apparent every year, we will just live vicariously through another program. Roll Tide boys. We'll pick this back up next year when we're playing for it again and you'll be rooting for Ohio State or the next best thing.




Nope I only root for Georgia, I didn't watch but one game all the way through this bowl season, didn't even watch last night's Championship game. If it isn't UGA I don't care ...... I guess I am just a Homer. I just like to throw stones back when others throw them at my team!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

And you have the right to chant, 'We can't beat you, but they can!' Ha ha! Too funny


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

If 


John Cooper said:


> Nope I only root for Georgia, I didn't watch but one game all the way through this bowl season, didn't even watch last night's Championship game. If it isn't UGA I don't care ...... I guess I am just a Homer. I just like to throw stones back when others throw them at my team!


You only watch Dawg games, so are you okay with the fact that you'll never get to watch another National championship game again?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> If
> 
> You only watch Dawg games, so are you okay with the fact that you'll never get to watch another National championship game again?



Yep if I never watch another Championship game I am still a Dawg fan. Unlike half the bamer fans who just started being fans in the last 10 years.

Quick you have 5 seconds name the last coach and one player from the last bama championship team before Saint Nick came to Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> And you have the right to chant




Oh... I'll be doing more than chanting.. You can be sure of that..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> If
> 
> You only watch Dawg games, so are you okay with the fact that you'll never get to watch another National championship game again?



Sure he'll watch. Especially if it's Bama getting Clemson'ed half to death. That's always an entertaining national championship game.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2019)

But he couldn't answer my question...........


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2019)

There are good Bama fans.... Then there this guy and S and R.... Lol.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh... I'll be doing more than chanting.. You can be sure of that..


UGA never going and Bama playing for all the marbles. You'll have more than your fair share of opportunities to celebrate however you like. Like, 40 more years of it more than likely


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Yep if I never watch another Championship game I am still a Dawg fan. Unlike half the bamer fans who just started being fans in the last 10 years.
> 
> Quick you have 5 seconds name the last coach and one player from the last bama championship team before Saint Nick came to Tuscaloosa.


Sorry dude. I wasn't around for a second. 1992 and Gene Stallings. That was easy. I was born in tittle town. I also know the dogs too but, that's way to easy. I was 6 years old! Ha ha!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Sorry dude. I wasn't around for a second.


The loudest Bama mouths usually go silent for more than “a second” after Bama loses..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> UGA never going and Bama playing for all the marbles. You'll have more than your fair share of opportunities to celebrate however you like. Like, 40 more years of it more than likely


You don’t pay much attention around here. I could care less if UGA never goes. If UGA just wins one game every season from here until eternity against the Vols. I could die with a smile on my face. Getting the opportunity to shovel crow towards Bama fans is nothing more than icing on the cake.

Bama fan tears are sweeter than Liberal tears. Liberals and Bama fans have a lot in common. Majority of both live off of government assistance.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Sorry dude. I wasn't around for a second. 1992 and Gene Stallings. That was easy. I was born in tittle town. I also know the dogs too but, that's way to easy. I was 6 years old! Ha ha!


Tittle town huh?   Even Bammer smart phones can't auto correct correctly


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 8, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Tittle town huh?   Even Bammer smart phones can't auto correct correctly


True Bama fan.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Tittle town huh?   Even Bammer smart phones can't auto correct correctly


 

Now that’s funny!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Tittle town huh?   Even Bammer smart phones can't auto correct correctly


Ha ha! Good catch. I was driving and my mullet was blowing in my eyes. That was a MISTEAK on my part


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm sure he typed "tittle" and the phone cpu was like...."yep.....'at sounds bout rite"


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You don’t pay much attention around here. I could care less if UGA never goes. If UGA just wins one game every season from here until eternity against the Vols. I could die with a smile on my face. Getting the opportunity to shovel crow towards Bama fans is nothing more than icing on the cake.
> 
> Bama fan tears are sweeter than Liberal tears. Liberals and Bama fans have a lot in common. Majority of both live off of government assistance.


Dear lord they didn’t tell me. I’ve been showing up for work dang it.
All I’ve seen are war eagle and uga fans smacking on a win that they couldn’t do without Clemson ?

Oh yeah -


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2019)

Stallings is right but he didn't name a player........ Sad sad sad.... I figured a true bamer fan would know at least one player.......


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You don’t pay much attention around here. I could care less if UGA never goes. If UGA just wins one game every season from here until eternity against the Vols. I could die with a smile on my face. Getting the opportunity to shovel crow towards Bama fans is nothing more than icing on the cake.
> 
> Bama fan tears are sweeter than Liberal tears. Liberals and Bama fans have a lot in common. Majority of both live off of government assistance.


Ok genius. It's couldn't care less, not could care less. Anyway, that's the biggest bull ever. I don't care if we ever go? Of course you don't. Why would you ever get your think any different? Now I see the ' porch life' coming out


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Stallings is right but he didn't name a player........ Sad sad sad.... I figured a true bamer fan would know at least one player.......


It was Herschel Walker wasn't it?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Dear lord they didn’t tell me. I’ve been showing up for work dang it.
> All I’ve seen are war eagle and uga fans smacking on a win that they couldn’t do without Clemson ?
> 
> Oh yeah - View attachment 955329


Ahhh the kind of stuff that makes that butt whoopin feel better for a minute..... Then it starts stinging again.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> It was Herschel Walker wasn't it?


Herschel didn’t play in tittle town


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> It was Herschel Walker wasn't it?



Yeah that's it, him and Bo Jackson both...... Oh yeah and don't leave out Charles Barkley while you're at it. 

Bama fan....... Ha ha


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 8, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> And how the fake punt go.


Bout like the fake field goal


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Ahhh the kind of stuff that makes that butt whoopin feel better for a minute..... Then it starts stinging again.


Lol you gotta do better than that dude!! Get some new trash talk lol. I live with GA fans!! Wife born and raised in Athens. You ain’t  got nothing I don’t hear on a daily basis lol ?

Even the GA excuses about why they loose. I sing “who are you gonna blame it on this” lol

But you’re right, a Bama loss is the kind of stuff that makes everyone else’s butt whooping feel better for a minute....then stinging starts again lol


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2019)

Bama got owned.  Plain and simple.   I mean ruirnt.  Nothing to do with anybody else in the SEC.....just Bama getting took out behind the woodshed. You want to make it about UGA to make you feel better, all good by me.  I'm not even gonna say the tide got exposed.   They just didn't contine to buy in to what they've believed in.   Sorry it hurts.   Go find a Cream or a slave to rub between your cheeks.   this is no other teams cross to bear but the bammers and y'all know it but it's hard to swallow.

And it's "lose".  Loose it why a shoe lace becomes untied
And "time" should go behind "this" .   Fancy book learnin at its best


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 8, 2019)

Nothing happened with bama Clemson just stomped them. No excuses credit is due


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

Mizzippi - lol ? ok. I think social media and some post here says it aint Bama crying.

We took a whopping. I think what hurts the most is we acknowledge that and y’all are used to excuses lol


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Nothing happened with bama Clemson just stomped them. No excuses credit is due


Yup!! Clemson dominated the game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Bout like the fake field goal


Where your profile picture go fish hawk?


John Cooper said:


> Yeah that's it, him and Bo Jackson both...... Oh yeah and don't leave out Charles Barkley while you're at it.
> 
> Bama fan....... Ha ha


I named the only athlete in GA college sports and you can name


Spotlite said:


> lol ? ok. I think social media and some post here says it ai t bana crying.
> 
> We took a whopping. I think what hurts the most is we acknowledge that lol


 In my very first lost I said that we lost to a better team. That's a fact I believe. I also said we'd be back next year. That's not a fact, just what I believe. Somehow that was interpreted as arrogant


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Yeah that's it, him and Bo Jackson both...... Oh yeah and don't leave out Charles Barkley while you're at it.
> 
> Bama fan....... Ha ha


All I can remember is Antonio Langham running down the Miami receiver and taking the ball from him. I was 17 and there were a few beers involved so I don't recall every play. I have one for you while we're doing trivia. Which college football team in Georgia won the last national championship? Was in the Dawgs or was it GT?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Ok genius. It's couldn't care less, not could care less. Anyway, that's the biggest bull ever.


Biggest bull ever...  

You should do some research, genius..  

There’s a search function that’ll help ya..


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Where your profile picture go fish hawk?
> 
> I named the only athlete in GA college sports and you can name
> In my very first lost I said that we lost to a better team. That's a fact I believe. I also said we'd be back next year. That's not a fact, just what I believe. Somehow that was interpreted as arrogant


It’s the hate dance. I’m telling you dude, my MIL has it bad and I can’t even give Clemson credit without hearing some trash talk. She ain’t the only UGA fan either.

Not a dad gum thing wrong with the UGA team. I like them, I pull for them too! But some of their fan base are just pathetic with excuses. They’re more happier about an Alabama loss than they’d be if they won the National Championship themselves!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Dear lord they didn’t tell me. I’ve been showing up for work dang it.


Folks like me need folks like you.. punching a clock requires you too..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 955333


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Biggest bull ever...
> 
> You should do some research, genius..
> 
> There’s a search function that’ll help ya..


Hey, you said it brother. Did I hurt your feelings by correcting your statement? Couldn't care less not could care less. That means you care. I'm not big on emojis. I don't know. Sign of the times I guess. I've been told not to make fun of you guys or your community or I'll get banned.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> It’s the hate dance. I’m telling you dude, my MIL has it bad and I can’t even give Clemson credit without hearing some trash talk. She ain’t the only UGA fan either.
> 
> Not a dad gum thing wrong with the UGA team. I like them, I pull for them too! But some of their fan base are just pathetic with excuses. They’re more happier about an Alabama loss than they’d be if they won the National Championship themselves!!


If we win a N.C. they will need a new server up in hea


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> It’s the hate dance. I’m telling you dude, my MIL has it bad and I can’t even give Clemson credit without hearing some trash talk!!


Move out of her house and you wouldn’t have to listen to it..


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2019)

So do you think some of the Alabama fan base is not just as pathetic as some of the UGA or any other college sports fan base?   I do.  And I know there are idiot UGA fans.  I've always been a realist about UGA football.   We haven't lived up to our potential in almost 40 years.   But I promise you......the Bama fanatics (not your everyday run of the mill fan) ain't much for Tuscaloosa to be proud of...if you took a poll of the sec or all of CFB, I'd wager to say bammers are at the top or real close


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Sign of the times I guess. I've been told not to make fun of you guys or your community or I'll get banned.


Keep it up at your house and your parents might kick you out too..


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> All I can remember is Antonio Langham running down the Miami receiver and taking the ball from him. I was 17 and there were a few beers involved so I don't recall every play. I have one for you while we're doing trivia. Which college football team in Georgia won the last national championship? Was in the Dawgs or was it GT?




What about the coach that clemsoned bama last night????? Yep Dabo was on that team too.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Folks like me need folks like you.. punching a clock requires you too..


Yup it does and you do lol ?

If I didn’t.....hows the fee loaders going to eat lol ?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2019)

And if you don't know the definition of a Bammer (not just an Al fan) I urge you to look it up on YouTube


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Move out of her house and you wouldn’t have to listen to it..



 It’s better this way. Free cable


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> ...hows the fee loaders going to eat lol ?


Like most Bammers.. EBT card??


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> If we win a N.C. they will need a new server up in hea


Lol ?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 955333


That right there is awesome!!!


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like most Bammers.. EBT card??


No, they only get those at UGA. 

We just write checks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> It’s better this way. Free cable


My 10 year old likes it too..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> We just write checks.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> No, they only get those at UGA.
> 
> We just write checks.




And as long as you gots da check you got the quawn right......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> We just write checks.


Dang, ^thats^ still funny!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> What about the coach that clemsoned bama last night????? Yep Dabo was on that team too.


Sure was and so are most of the assistants. So your Dawgs or GT? Who won one last? I'll let you off the hook. No need to answer. We all know that answer


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> My 10 year old likes it too..


It’s awesome!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> It’s better this way. Free cable


Cable! Ya'll must be rich!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Cable! Ya'll must be rich!


Trailer folks don’t know what a hard line is. DISH is the only way Bammers roll..


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Cable! Ya'll must be rich!


All kinds of free stuff in those tents at the stores


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Trailer folks don’t know what a hard line is. DISH is the only way Bammers roll..


Dish rocks. I got 4 of them


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Dish rocks. I got 4 of them


Makes it easier to split the bill among a trailer park..


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2019)

Go bammers living in the past. 365 days since the lucky bomb from an overrated qb. Can't make it a full game against real teams


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> So do you think some of the Alabama fan base is not just as pathetic as some of the UGA or any other college sports fan base?   I do.  And I know there are idiot UGA fans.  I've always been a realist about UGA football.   We haven't lived up to our potential in almost 40 years.   But I promise you......the Bama fanatics (not your everyday run of the mill fan) ain't much for Tuscaloosa to be proud of...if you took a poll of the sec or all of CFB, I'd wager to say bammers are at the top or real close


I'd probably agree. Doesn't matter to me. I pull for the Tide and I sleep like a baby win or lose. I know that most folks don't want to believe that and that's fine with me. I only get mad over things that I can control. Except when the I lose a deer. We all know that it's the broadheads fault! No matter what, It has been a fun year. I hate that football is over because it is for me. I  COULDN'T CARE less about the NFL although I will watch bits and pieces of a few games just because. Time to shoot hogs and get ready for turkey season now. Enjoyed the smack talk while it's lasted


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Sure was and so are most of the assistants. So your Dawgs or GT? Who won one last? I'll let you off the hook. No need to answer. We all know that answer




Heck that's simple, Tech did.   That stuff don't bother me.  I am a Dawg fan for life I was pulling for the Dawgs several years before they won the Natty.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2019)

^^^^see that makes us look bad^^^^^riprap


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go bammers living in the past. 365 days since the lucky bomb from an overrated qb. Can't make it a full game against real teams


That was definitely the past. Whooped ya'll once since then. Luck! I hear ya brother


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go bammers living in the past. 365 days since the lucky bomb from an overrated qb. Can't make it a full game against real teams


Who’s team was yours?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'd probably agree. Doesn't matter to me. I pull for the Tide and I sleep like a baby win or lose. I know that most folks don't want to believe that and that's fine with me. I only get mad over things that I can control. Except when the I lose a deer. We all know that it's the broadheads fault! No matter what, It has been a fun year. I hate that football is over because it is for me. I  COULDN'T CARE less about the NFL although I will watch bits and pieces of a few games just because. Time to shoot hogs and get ready for turkey season now. Enjoyed the smack talk while it's lasted




I got a sure fire way to fill turkey tags......... String a trot line about 18 to 24 inches off the ground and hang corn off the trebble hooks. Works every time!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 955333





Not to mention they don't make Romilar cough syrup anymore so you have to buy real beer at high prices to get drunk.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I got a sure fire way to fill turkey tags......... String a trot line about 18 to 24 inches off the ground and hang corn off the trebble hooks. Works every time!!


Probably limit out pretty quick. I'll try it and let ya know how it goes. I appreciate the ribbing. Where I growd up, if your buddies weren't giving you crap then they didn't like you much. This means that I'm loved here on this forum! Thank you buddy! I'm touched!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Tittle town huh?   Even Bammer smart phones can't auto correct correctly





DAWG1419 said:


> True Bama fan.





Browning Slayer said:


> Now that’s funny!



The guy who invented tooth paste was an Alabama fan. You know that's true because had anybody else from anywhere else invented it it would be called teeth paste.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Who’s team was yours?


Did he just admit that the Dawgs weren't a real team?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2019)

Just be careful of wayward game wardens ...... I have used the excuse of the water level must have dropped before

Good ribbing is always fun!!!!


----------



## ga284 (Jan 8, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Bama got owned.  Plain and simple.   I mean ruirnt.  Nothing to do with anybody else in the SEC.....just Bama getting took out behind the woodshed. You want to make it about UGA to make you feel better, all good by me.  I'm not even gonna say the tide got exposed.   They just didn't contine to buy in to what they've believed in.   Sorry it hurts.   Go find a Cream or a slave to rub between your cheeks.   this is no other teams cross to bear but the bammers and y'all know it but it's hard to swallow.
> 
> And it's "lose".  Loose it why a shoe lace becomes untied
> And "time" should go behind "this" .   Fancy book learnin at its best





That Lawrence kid showed old Tupic what a real qb looks like.If football don't work out for Tupic he could always be a rapper for halftime shows.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> The guy who invented tooth paste was an Alabama fan. You know that's true because had anybody else from anywhere else invented it it would be called teeth paste.


That was funny. Or invented in the ATL. It'd be teefies paste


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 8, 2019)

That fake FG was about the dummest thing I ever seen.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Where your profile picture go fish hawk?
> 
> I named the only athlete in GA college sports and you can name
> In my very first lost I said that we lost to a better team. That's a fact I believe. I also said we'd be back next year. That's not a fact, just what I believe. Somehow that was interpreted as arrogant


Im in the process of picking out a new one now that foolsball is over


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

ga284 said:


> That Lawrence kid showed old Tupic what a real qb looks like.If football don't work out for Tupic he could always be a rapper for halftime shows.


Yeah he did. Good thing Lawrence isn't from Georgia cause Kirby doesn't let a Georgia boy out of the state. Oops. Sorry, just googled where he's Fromm!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> That fake FG was about the dummest thing I ever seen.



I was thinking Nick might have thought....... It didn't work out for Kirby, but hey let's do it anyway.....


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> That fake FG was about the dummest thing I ever seen.


It's a tie between us and y'all. Both were desperation calls


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Did he just admit that the Dawgs weren't a real team?


Lol that’s how I read it


----------



## ga284 (Jan 8, 2019)

Nick,knew he could always let Tupic throw some more passes if the fake didn't work.

Tupic ain't scared he don't care.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> The guy who invented tooth paste was an Alabama fan. You know that's true because had anybody else from anywhere else invented it it would be called teeth paste.


Go back to your hole


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Did he just admit that the Dawgs weren't a real team?


Funny how a “not” real team can take Bama to the wire.. 

Next thing you’ll tell us is how Purdue is a real team cause they beat OSU..

You boys can’t have it both ways.. 

Just suck it up and accept the fact Bama is no longer what they were!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Go back to your hole



Actually.. He’s the one with the shovel. We’re playing in the hole he dug!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny how a “not” real team can take Bama to the wire..
> 
> Next thing you’ll tell us is how Purdue is a real team cause they beat OSU..
> 
> ...


You're probably right. We don't drop the mic when we come in 2nd place. It's a failed, miserable season. Traditions fuel expectations. Never mind. No way you can understand. I don't know now. Are you a women's University or Connecticut basketball fan? I'm thinking you follow that sport pretty closely


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You're probably right. We don't drop the mic when we come in 2nd place.


You Bammers drop the mic in the 2nd week of the season. As I’ve brought up a few times..

And then Saban drops the game in the 1st qtr last night..

Karma is so good. I’m eating steak tonight and you are spitting feathers. Enjoy the crow and Humble pie!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You Bammers drop the mic in the 2nd week of the season. As I’ve brought up a few times..
> 
> And then Saban drops the game in the 1st qtr last night..
> 
> Karma is so good. I’m eating steak tonight and you are spitting feathers. Enjoy the crow and Humble pie!



And I have no problem spitting my crow up and throwing it across the room and hitting you square in the face!  

It’s funnier watching you get sloppy 2nds!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You Bammers drop the mic in the 2nd week of the season. As I’ve brought up a few times..
> 
> And then Saban drops the game in the 1st qtr last night..
> 
> Karma is so good. I’m eating steak tonight and you are spitting feathers. Enjoy the crow!


Ok buddy. Enjoy your steak. I'm hitting the hay. Been hanging feeders all day getting ready to slay some hogs soon. Put on your little puppy pajamas and dream of Sugar bowls. I really think next year that bowl of Sugar is coming home to Athens where it rightfully belongs. I'd rather lose the national championship than win the Sugar bowl. I'm sure that you'd be happy with either. Ha ha!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Ok buddy. Enjoy your steak. I'm hitting the hay. Been hanging feeders all day getting ready to slay some hogs soon. Put on your little puppy pajamas and dream of Sugar bowls. I really think next year that bowl of Sugar is coming home to Athens where it rightfully belongs. I'd rather lose the national championship than win the Sugar bowl. I'm sure that you'd be happy with either. Ha ha!




Please tell me more...

Best team Saban has had vs the worst team Kirby has had..

Please enjoy our sloppy 2nd’s..


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny how a “not” real team can take Bama to the wire..
> 
> Next thing you’ll tell us is how Purdue is a real team cause they beat OSU..
> 
> ...


When UGA beats us, we will talk what real teams are lol ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> When UGA beats us, we will talk what real teams are lol ?



So... ULM is a real team? That’s Louisiana Monroe.. 

Good to know.. like I said.. you guys sound like Ohio State. 

It’s all good until you lose to a team you’re suppose to beat..

Funny how you Bammers pick and choose..


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> So... ULM is a real team? That’s Louisiana Monroe..
> 
> Good to know.. like I said.. you guys sound like Ohio State.
> 
> ...


ULM and GA beat us in..........2007??????

According to a UGA fan we can’t make it a full game with a real team......apparently UGA isn’t a real team.........how many times have we sent UGA home? We didn’t say that....y’all did lol ?

Talk that smack lol Now Texas hmmmm I heard they’re good!!! But wait.....what was that 2010 AL / Longhorn score Lol ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2019)

This time last night it was pretty obvious Bama was lost and Tulip was close to getting benched.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> This time last night it was pretty obvious Bama was lost and Tulip was close to getting benched.



Hope they sent someone from Children services over to check on him today. I bet Papa Tua is still striping those legs.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 9, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You're probably right. We don't drop the mic when we come in 2nd place. It's a failed, miserable season. Traditions fuel expectations. Never mind. No way you can understand. I don't know now. Are you a women's University or Connecticut basketball fan? I'm thinking you follow that sport pretty closely


Not being in the top 10 requires some to become cheerleaders for Bama”s opponents lol. On a side note, since they’re the leaders in the trash talk, I think deep down that UGA fans are more butt hurt than Bama fans.....they are still on social media comparing and making excuses “that looks just like Kirby”s not so smart fake” and “Clemson got the refs pockets this time”  ? It’s almost as if they’re still trying to justify themselves.......all their gum bumping still don’t erase their history......but I agree with them on one thing.....”Go Dawgs.....we will be back next year”  

Maybe the cheerleaders can show us where their team ranks in the top 10, or at least the last year they won 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nc...ootball-teams-most-national-championships?amp


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 9, 2019)

I will tell you, nothing. .............

We took a country  whipping

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> I will tell you, nothing. .............
> 
> We took a country  whipping
> 
> roll tide


Well, look what the Tiger drug in.. 

Must have been hard to type ^that^. With your leg in the way cause your foot is still stuck in your mouth..


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2019)

Alabama fans been talking trash about the Dawgs for the last year. I bet I have heard it from them 500 times, about the 40 year crap. They talked huge trash when they beat in OT last year on a miracle play. They way they talked you would have thought they beat us 40 points. Georgia did not start this, but we did get tired of hearing your bashing. So dont get upset with us when we talk bad Bama. First they said made fun of the Sugar Bowl, and told us it was a nothing game, then when our players played it, like it was a nothing game, they torched us for losing it, even though they had done the same thing twice. They cant get over the fact that CKS had the nerve to leave Alabama. I also cant help it because you were an embarrassment to the SEC in the NC game. Why does Bama fans whose team that has won as much as they have, feel like they just have to get on Gon and talk trash about GA. There are a Couple of Classy Bama fans in here and they are not the ones saying the same old tired stuff over and over.


----------



## ribber (Jan 9, 2019)

What happened to Bama?
Saban let his guard down this year and went with a air it out offense and a flash in the pan QB. And when it mattered most, Tua got rattled and couldn't make plays. He was never a heisman candidate IMO. The blueprint has been layed out for the future, smack Tua around a few times and he falls apart.
I would almost bet the farm that next season Saban will go back to his bread and butter. Running the ball and controlling the clock, and suffocating defense.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Alabama fans been talking trash about the Dawgs for the last year. I bet I have heard it from them 500 times, about the 40 year crap. They talked huge trash when they beat in OT last year on a miracle play. They way they talked you would have thought they beat us 40 points. Georgia did not start this, but we did get tired of hearing your bashing. So dont get upset with us when we talk bad Bama. First they said made fun of the Sugar Bowl, and told us it was a nothing game, then when our players played it, like it was a nothing game, they torched us for losing it, even though they had done the same thing twice. They cant get over the fact that CKS had the nerve to leave Alabama. I also cant help it because you were an embarrassment to the SEC in the NC game. Why does Bama fans whose team that has won as much as they have, feel like they just have to get on Gon and talk trash about GA. There are a Couple of Classy Bama fans in here and they are not the ones saying the same old tired stuff over and over.


I’m just in it for the fun. Anyone taking my post seriously, shouldn’t.

I get ragged every Bama game so my feelings are set aside.

But.......I pull for GA and AL.......so I can rag both.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> There are a Couple of Classy Bama fans in here.



Doesn't take much to make a Bama fan classy. Just chewing with their mouths closed is a great start.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 9, 2019)

"Doesn't take much to make a Bama fan classy. Just chewing with their mouths closed is a great start. "

even more, under the porch life


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> "Doesn't take much to make a Bama fan classy. Just chewing with their mouths closed is a great start. "
> 
> even more, under the porch life


  
Still spitting feathers from all that crow..


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 9, 2019)

you will never get out from under the porch.....

and that is you and not your ball team, they might make it, but you will not..

roll tide


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Doesn't take much to make a Bama fan classy. Just chewing with their mouths closed is a great start.


We cant spit and sputter if we do that!!

All seriousness.........I’m an SEC fan......not a single team fanatic.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2019)

Clemson just scored again


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> you will never get out from under the porch.....
> 
> and that is you and not your ball team, they might make it, but you will not..


You can put me anywhere you want... At the end of the day, I'm not a Bammer and my Family Tree doesn't look like a telephone pole.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 9, 2019)

off the current topic but wonder if the Bucs or another NFL team might offer dat boy the keys to their city and say 12m per year plus part ownership in team if he would bite? Seems to be a shortage of coaches at the next level..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> off the current topic but wonder if the Bucs or another NFL team might offer dat boy the keys to their city and say 12m per year plus part ownership in team if he would bite? Seems to be a shortage of coaches at the next level..



It wouldnt be surprising with a Bill Belichick but he's a proven NFL coach. I doubt they'd offer ownership in anything to a college coach who's unproven in the NFL.

Dabo can thank Saban for screwing that up for the college guys. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 955381


Holy smokes.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 955381


----------



## poohbear (Jan 9, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Yep if I never watch another Championship game I am still a Dawg fan. Unlike half the bamer fans who just started being fans in the last 10 years.
> 
> Quick you have 5 seconds name the last coach and one player from the last bama championship team before Saint Nick came to Tuscaloosa.


Fare weather fans, you can't tell them nothing


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2019)

Bama was just stopped again on 4th down.


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2019)

Another GT tech fan just switched from bama to Clemson. Acc...acc...


----------



## poohbear (Jan 9, 2019)

Y'all know what the Full moon and Clemson have in common ? 
THEY BOTH CONTROL THE TIDE!


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 955381


That hurts but it’s still funny


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2019)

What was that? Yep, stopped again on 4th down.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Clemson just scored again


Matthew6 didn’t see it.. He left during half time. 

Speaking of not being around..hmmm..

8 pages into this thread and he’s no where to be found..


----------

